# '12 Eco Gas Gauge Off Calibration??



## Ttols5 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello. 1st post, great to be here. Let me preface by saying I had a Silverado and traded in for the 2012 Cruze Eco. Great car, great gas mileage!

Ok, When I bought the car they said they filled the tank up. Drove off the lot and noticed it was 1 - 1.5 "hash marks" below the big fat 'F' line. Okay, they didn't fill all the way up. Fast foward to 350 miles later and I filled up the tank. Few clicks of a top-off and started the car up. Still 1-1.5 lines BELOW the 'F' line on the gauge. Hmm....get out and try to really cap it off. Did a better job and started the car. It's now 1 line below the 'F'. I am thinking it may just be a thing that happens with this car but don't feel its right to let this sort of thing slide on a 375 mile old car. I will call my dealer on Monday morning.

But the funny thing is, when I turn the car on and the dials do their thing. I see the gas needle goes all the way to 'F' and back down to 'E' -- Just when the dials get "normal" I'm still 1 notch below 'F'. Normal or something screwy?

Any help will be greatly appreciated. And as I said earlier, great to be here!
-Ttols5


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Car's gas tank is larger(15.6 gallons vs advertised 12.6) than the amount of gas than you can actually put in (at least easily). The gauge was never recalibrated to reflect this. So it doesn't ever read completely full.


----------



## parish8 (Mar 11, 2012)

my 2012 eco shows full after filling. i stop at one click of the pump and it goes to full and stays there for 50miles or so.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The Eco manual transmission has a special filler tube that cuts off the fill after 12 gallons. The gas gauge wasn't recalibrated to reflect this.


----------



## Ttols5 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok, since it wasn't recalibrated to reflect this, how difficult/easy is it for them to correct this? Do they have to keep the car a while?

Also, just read the manual about the fuel gauge and read this: 
*Here are four things that some**owners ask about. None of these*
*show a problem with the fuel gauge:*
*.*
*At the service station, the fuel*
*pump shuts off before the gauge*
*reads full.*
*.*
*It takes a little more or less*
*fuel to fill up than the gauge*
*indicated. For example, the*
*gauge may have indicated the*
*tank was half full, but it actually*
*took a little more or less than*
*half the tank's capacity to fill*
*the tank.*
Think its still something worth mentioning to Chevrolet?


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

My 2012 Eco went thru some growing pains or something weird. Twice now, after filling (I go to the same gas station, the pump auto-stops when full like it should), the guage never made it up to F. It stayed a notch below F. It took three or four start cycles for it to finally read FULL. Why is that? I don't like having a bad read from my fuel guage. Thanks.
PS: I live in Pacific NW, moderate climate, not below freezing, not high altitude, either.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sciphi said:


> The Eco manual transmission has a special filler tube that cuts off the fill after 12 gallons. The gas gauge wasn't recalibrated to reflect this.


Yes, it was calibrated. I've filled up several times where the gas gauge goes right to the Full line. If you actually filled up 15.6 gallons, you'd drive 150+ miles and the needle would stay on the exact same full line until those "extra" gallons were used up. 



JeffBazell said:


> My 2012 Eco went thru some growing pains or something weird. Twice now, after filling (I go to the same gas station, the pump auto-stops when full like it should), the guage never made it up to F. It stayed a notch below F. It took three or four start cycles for it to finally read FULL. Why is that? I don't like having a bad read from my fuel guage. Thanks.
> PS: I live in Pacific NW, moderate climate, not below freezing, not high altitude, either.


This is normal. It happens on my car all the time. It also takes the sensor in the gas tank a little while to adjust completely. Nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Has this concern been resolved? If you still feel that you are experiencing something that is not normal, I would recommend mentioning it to your dealer at your next visit. Please keep us posted. 

Tricia, Chevrolet Customer Service (filling in for Stacy).


----------



## Ttols5 (Mar 25, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Has this concern been resolved? If you still feel that you are experiencing something that is not normal, I would recommend mentioning it to your dealer at your next visit. Please keep us posted.
> 
> Tricia, Chevrolet Customer Service (filling in for Stacy).


I took my Cruze by the dealer today. They advised it shouldn't be doing this and he said to bring it in at 8:00 tomorrow morning. He said they would probably run diagnostics, see what it says, contact Chevy and see if they have a problem documented for it or a fix for it. Ugh, we'll see how this goes.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ttols5 said:


> I took my Cruze by the dealer today. They advised it shouldn't be doing this and he said to bring it in at 8:00 tomorrow morning. He said they would probably run diagnostics, see what it says, contact Chevy and see if they have a problem documented for it or a fix for it. Ugh, we'll see how this goes.


It actually sounds like your case in particular is different from most people. I would also take it in and have them look at it. 1-1.5 hash marks below the F line is a bit excessive of an amount of variation. Mine usually starts off one needle below the "F" mark after I fill up, but never quite that much lower.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I hit full all the time in my ECO... but I always put the most gas I put in there... 12+ gallons.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

limited360 said:


> I hit full all the time in my ECO... but I always put the most gas I put in there... 12+ gallons.


Huh...

I've never put more than ~11.25 gallons in my Cruze, and that was after driving on "empty" for ~35 miles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Ttols5 said:


> I took my Cruze by the dealer today. They advised it shouldn't be doing this and he said to bring it in at 8:00 tomorrow morning. He said they would probably run diagnostics, see what it says, contact Chevy and see if they have a problem documented for it or a fix for it. Ugh, we'll see how this goes.



Ttols5,
Please keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to your dealer. In the meantime if you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Personally I want the fuel neck replaced with the normal neck so I can actually use the full size of the gas tank.


----------



## Tonka (Mar 27, 2012)

My 2012 Eco does the exact same thing. I always fill the tank when I hit the half tank mark, and it never makes it to "F". I've tried to put in extra gas on top of it to fill it all the way, and it just doesn't work. Closest I've ever gotten is .5 marks underneath.


----------



## BJ Cruze2012 (Nov 10, 2011)

It's not the filler neck. It is a spacer added onto the vent shut off float assembly on the fuel pump. There is only 1 gas tank listed, but 2 fuel pumps, 1 for 12.5, and 1 for 15.5 gal tanks. To change this to get easy use out of the whole capacity, you would have to replace the fuel pump assy. I use the full 15.5 now, but it takes me an extra 10 minutes or so at the pump "dribbling" those last few gallons in. STACY, if you are reading this, this is annoying to NO END! If I fill to the capacity, I can make my entire commute week on one tank, if I don't I have to fill before the week is over. I sure wish they would make it an option available to us to swap out that assembly. That is my only real complaint about my 2012 Cruze Eco, (obviously MT).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Stacy, I concur that GM needs to swap out these short changed fuel pumps. Not only would it make the ECO MT owners happy but GM would save money by reducing the number of parts they need to manufacture and maintain.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for your feed back. I will pass this information along. 
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Ttols5 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok, update:
Last time I posted here they said that they talked to Chevrolet and Chevy recommended a new fuel gauge sensor. NOT 1 Chevrolet dealer around town had one. They said it would take "about" 5 days for the part to come in. SEVEN days later, I called them and my service rep gets on the line and says, "Let me see, what part did we order?" - I told him a fuel sensor - He says, "Oh it looks to be in, I sure do apologize for not contacting you." - Whatever, I'll bring the car in tomorrow and I just needed a rental for a few hours. (They have given me a rental once before and said he usually has 16." 

When I told him that I would like a rental for a few hours he told me that he doesn't have any to offer. I responded with, "NONE?" To which he said, "No." Ok I'll be there at 8 in the morning. Drop my car off the next morning and he's nowhere to be seen. Another service rep comes out and I tell him my deal and he finds my guy. He comes out and show's me a piece of paper that says they are replacing a fuel sensor. Now, at this point I'm pretty annoyed and it got worse when he said, "So all we're doing is replacing the fuel sensor, right?" -- WHAT? YOU TELL ME?! You're asking someone who just knows there is a problem? Hello??? I told him to, "Do what you guys have to do to fix this." -- He said it would have been a 3 hour fix. OK 3 hours no problem I have a family member go out of their way to help me get around. 

Fast forward *SIX *hours and still no call. So I call them and a nice service rep said, "Sir the car is done and you can come pick it up." --*WHAT? Does ANYBODY know how to keep track of things over there? Is it that difficult to notify someone of something or ANYTHING?*So, I go to the dealer and get my car, it was washed and cleaned. A nice gesture but I turn on the car and Need maybe a gallon or 2 to fill up the car and they DIDN'T even attempt to put ANY gas into it. HOW can you see if the part you installed works if you don't even TEST it? I would even have paid their almost $4 a gallon to see if it worked. (I haven't filled up yet to see if it even test it)

On my way to work after getting the car, I called to complain on the CRAP service and my experience. Talked to a manager who at first didn't seem too interested in hearing on how a 2nd time Chevrolet buyer from THEIR dealer wanted to express some frustration. He eventually listened and said he would check on it and call me back. I got a message from him late last night that he has something "lined up" and to call him back. I called him this morning and left a message for him. FIVE hours later and there is NOTHING back from him. 

After all this while giving my money to Chevrolet and that dealer, I somewhat regret buying the car. The car is great but my dealer who represents Chevy has everything left to be desired. Terrible customer service and even worse reliability with their personnel. A big part of me regrets giving my money to them and wished I gave my money to a car company with a comparable car but better service. 

I will go and talk to a different local dealer and see if I can give them my business with oil changes and service in stead of my current one. Bravo Chevrolet :eusa_clap:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Eh, I wouldn't really put this on Chevy, but rather the dealer you worked with. Very unprofessional.


----------



## Ttols5 (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree, not so much Chevy but these people are representing Chevrolet and need to step up to the plate. They make me regret ever signing with them.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ttols5 said:


> I agree, not so much Chevy but these people are representing Chevrolet and need to step up to the plate. They make me regret ever signing with them.


Call up customer service. They'll be on that dealer like a swarm of wasps.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Ttols5 said:


> Ok, update:
> Last time I posted here they said that they talked to Chevrolet and Chevy recommended a new fuel gauge sensor. NOT 1 Chevrolet dealer around town had one. They said it would take "about" 5 days for the part to come in. SEVEN days later, I called them and my service rep gets on the line and says, "Let me see, what part did we order?" - I told him a fuel sensor - He says, "Oh it looks to be in, I sure do apologize for not contacting you." - Whatever, I'll bring the car in tomorrow and I just needed a rental for a few hours. (They have given me a rental once before and said he usually has 16."
> 
> When I told him that I would like a rental for a few hours he told me that he doesn't have any to offer. I responded with, "NONE?" To which he said, "No." Ok I'll be there at 8 in the morning. Drop my car off the next morning and he's nowhere to be seen. Another service rep comes out and I tell him my deal and he finds my guy. He comes out and show's me a piece of paper that says they are replacing a fuel sensor. Now, at this point I'm pretty annoyed and it got worse when he said, "So all we're doing is replacing the fuel sensor, right?" -- WHAT? YOU TELL ME?! You're asking someone who just knows there is a problem? Hello??? I told him to, "Do what you guys have to do to fix this." -- He said it would have been a 3 hour fix. OK 3 hours no problem I have a family member go out of their way to help me get around.
> ...




Ttols5,
I would like to apologize about the experience that you had with your dealership and the service center. I understand that this is very frustrating to deal with. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage as well as the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you. If you have any additional questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Ttols5 (Mar 25, 2012)

Stacy, I sent you a private message for the info you requested


----------



## OEM (Mar 17, 2012)

I had the same problem GM ordered me a gas tank. I am not sure I want them to replace it though. Do you guys think its just a recalibration? I have 2400 miles on my car.

mark


----------



## Arius1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a 2012 ECO Auto and noticing the same thing. My dealer can't find any info from Chevy. I tried Chevy directly and they were completely useless. So not it's going back to my dealer to check all the sensors because that's what Chevy wants for logging purposes. The dealer still has no clue what to look for and my dealer agrees something doesn't make sense. Problem is not that many 2012 ECO's are being bought compared to the non ECO's.

I'm taking it up to my dealer later this week and I'll post back what they find. Just not sure why us as the end user has to go through this much hassle to have the tank calibrated correctly.

In my other thread I did get 13.8 gallons but was riding on E for almost 40 miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just another reason for Chevy to start replacing the vent challenged pump assemblies in the ECO MT.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

obermd said:


> Stacy, I concur that GM needs to swap out these short changed fuel pumps. Not only would it make the ECO MT owners happy but GM would save money by reducing the number of parts they need to manufacture and maintain.


Agreed. To me it makes no sense as to why they went through the additional expense of producing two different units. More parts to stock and maintain. All to save the weight of 3 gallons of fuel. About 18 pounds.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Everytime I fill my car, it never takes a full tank. It will cut off. I either have to keep pumping and I can squeeze in extra gas (1-2 Gallons) or I let it be. I have only ever seen my car at the F line once. Every other time, it sits at like 7/8ths of a tank. Its quite a ways down there. I'll fill up tonight and take a picture if I remember.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

OEM said:


> I had the same problem GM ordered me a gas tank. I am not sure I want them to replace it though. Do you guys think its just a recalibration? I have 2400 miles on my car.
> 
> mark




Mark,
If you are having second thoughts about them installing the new gas tank I would suggest that you speak to your dealer about it. They are in the best position to provide you with information on this fix for your vehicle. Please keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Arius1 said:


> I have a 2012 ECO Auto and noticing the same thing. My dealer can't find any info from Chevy. I tried Chevy directly and they were completely useless. So not it's going back to my dealer to check all the sensors because that's what Chevy wants for logging purposes. The dealer still has no clue what to look for and my dealer agrees something doesn't make sense. Problem is not that many 2012 ECO's are being bought compared to the non ECO's.
> 
> I'm taking it up to my dealer later this week and I'll post back what they find. Just not sure why us as the end user has to go through this much hassle to have the tank calibrated correctly.
> 
> In my other thread I did get 13.8 gallons but was riding on E for almost 40 miles.




Arius1,
I understand that this can be frustrating to deal with. Please keep me posted on your follow up with your dealer. If you have any additional questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is a picture of my fuel up this afternoon. This is actually the 2nd highest I've seen it go. Also, picture is angled more, but its at the tick mark below FULL. I've had it actually hit FULL. My Altima's gas gauge always went above FULL. So this gets annoying. Especially when I think I got a full tank of gas, and I am left questioning whether or not I do. I was pissed at the dealer when I bought it as they promise a full tank of gas, and it was almost at the 2nd mark and thought they ripped me off a few gallons.. Until I filled it up the first time =\


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh yah.. An to note, today was the first day I actually had gas spit back out when filling my tank. The pump clicked off and soon as I hit it again, I got some lovely back flow down the side of the car. I've been able to put in almost a gallon more before... Things with this car get weirder and weirder every time I drive it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> Oh yah.. An to note, today was the first day I actually had gas spit back out when filling my tank. The pump clicked off and soon as I hit it again, I got some lovely back flow down the side of the car. I've been able to put in almost a gallon more before... Things with this car get weirder and weirder every time I drive it.


I wonder if you have something floating loose in your gas tank. I think I would let the dealer replace the tank.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Is it possible that the MT ECO's float doesn't go all the way up due to the tank not being completely full? Can other MT ECO owners chime in? Do your gas guages go all the way over full? If they don't, the cure may be the 15.6 gal fuel pump module.

EDIT: I just found out that the fuel mump module AND the sending units are BOTH different on the MT's and AT's.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

cecaa850 said:


> Is it possible that the MT ECO's float doesn't go all the way up due to the tank not being completely full? Can other MT ECO owners chime in? Do your gas guages go all the way over full? If they don't, the cure may be the 15.6 gal fuel pump module.
> 
> EDIT: I just found out that the fuel mump module AND the sending units are BOTH different on the MT's and AT's.


Interesting.. I really need to get my car to the dealer for all the issues. I just don't have time to be without my car for a day.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> Interesting.. I really need to get my car to the dealer for all the issues. I just don't have time to be without my car for a day.


You MAY have a sending unit for a 15.6 gal tank. If so, it wouldn't allow you to see a full tank. Stranger things HAVE happened.


----------



## Arius1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm taking my ECO automatic up tomorrow to have them check it all over and report back to Chevy.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I can easily get my needle to go above "F" and stay there for 200 - 250 miles.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

obermd said:


> I can easily get my needle to go above "F" and stay there for 200 - 250 miles.


You've got a MT with extra room in the tank. He's got an automatic that won't show full, that's why I thought he may have the wrong sending unit. Just a guess though.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

cecaa850 said:


> You've got a MT with extra room in the tank. He's got an automatic that won't show full, that's why I thought he may have the wrong sending unit. Just a guess though.


Mines an MT

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> Mines an MT
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


My mistake.


----------



## Arius1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I just got back from the dealer and no surprise no issues checking everything. Chevy is contacting the dealer today to see about next steps. I'm trying to get the fuel sensor swapped to try that as a next step.

Chevy called and said well the dealer didn't find an issue so we can't replace anything but if you want to at cost to you, you can.


----------



## wrightpwx (Feb 26, 2012)

I have 2012 Cruze Eco MT. Like others on this thread the fuel gauge does not read full when you fill the tank (most of the time- I did get it to full once without any heroics, I have no idea why). The fuel warning idiot light comes on when the car has used only 10 gallons of gas. As a result of the difficulty of filling the tank precisely the same way each time it is challenging to figure out the exact mileage- something you would expect from an ECO owner.

My 2003 VW Jetta TDI also has a vent setting that limits the tank fill to two gallons less than full- but you can defeat it and pull in the extra two gallons. I’m sure that someone thought that ~400 miles range was enough and limited the fuel capacity on the ECO as a result but I always put inthat extra two gallons in my VW when on a trip (giving me a range of over 700 miles). I do this because one time I was on vacation in West Virginia when a hurricane took out the gulf coast refineries and all of a sudden you couldn’t get any gas anywhere. Our panic was brief however when we realized that we could drive all the way to our destination and back without filling up (e.g. you may want that extra 80 miles or so range in the future).


----------



## Arius1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I just got word from my dealer who heard from GM. Appears the 2012 Cruze ECO Automatic has a 13.6 gallon tank not 15.6 gallons which makes more sense. Now does that mean the non ECO's are 15.6 or 13.6? The only document is the PDF on the Chevy site that states the ECO Auto is a 15.6 gallon tank. When the dealer looks up my VIN it doesn't even list it as an ECO.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Arius1 said:


> I just got word from my dealer who heard from GM. Appears the 2012 Cruze ECO Automatic has a 13.6 gallon tank not 15.6 gallons which makes more sense. Now does that mean the non ECO's are 15.6 or 13.6? The only document is the PDF on the Chevy site that states the ECO Auto is a 15.6 gallon tank. When the dealer looks up my VIN it doesn't even list it as an ECO.


According to everything I have read both on Chevy's sites and car review sites, all US Cruzes (2011 and 2012) except the ECO MT are listed as having a 15.6 gallon tank. The ECO MT for both years is listed as a 12.6 gallon tank, even though it's been determined that it also has the 15.6 gallon tank. Your dealer is blowing smoke in your direction to get you to go away. I would definitely PM Stacy and ask her to help you. She'll need the VIN number as well.

Unless they are the only Chevy dealership in the area, post the name of your idiot dealership as well and go to a different one. These fools need to be called out.


----------



## Arius1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I trust my dealership and the service manager. This didn't come from him but someone at GM that actually talked to the manufacture of the tank. Both he & I brought up that all the literature states the automatic is a 15.6 and GM had no answer for that.

I can PM her and ask but like I said it seems GM is the one not giving the correct information. I saw the system at the dealer when they look up my VIN. It doesn't list it as an ECO nor does it show the gas tank info.


----------



## Rootbeer Girl (Nov 3, 2011)

I also have an issue with the gas gauge not reading full after a fill up. Took it to the dealer last week for 6 month check. I mentioned the gauge issue with the service advisor, who told me that they would check it out. They called me a couple hours later to say that they had added an additive to the tank, apparently there is a service bulletin (05-00-89-078C) re: corrosion buildup on the fuel level sensor contacts. Filled it today and gauge was closer to full than it has since I bought it. Advisor did tell me that it would take a tank or two to see if the additive worked. Will monitor for another tank or so to see what happens.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Rootbeer Girl said:


> I also have an issue with the gas gauge not reading full after a fill up. Took it to the dealer last week for 6 month check. I mentioned the gauge issue with the service advisor, who told me that they would check it out. They called me a couple hours later to say that they had added an additive to the tank, apparently there is a service bulletin (05-00-89-078C) re: corrosion buildup on the fuel level sensor contacts. Filled it today and gauge was closer to full than it has since I bought it. Advisor did tell me that it would take a tank or two to see if the additive worked. Will monitor for another tank or so to see what happens.




Rootbeer Girl,
I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to assist you with this issue. I hope this helps others out on here with this issue as well. Thank you for your feedback.
~Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

On my first two or three tanks the needle wasn't reading full. For the last two or three, it has been.


----------



## bryce600rr (Apr 20, 2012)

i am also having the same issue with my 2012 cruze ECO MT.. when i fill up the needle stops about 2 marks before full.. i work in parts at a Chevy dealership.. i have searched all bulletins and could not anything other than the previously mentioned bulletin.. what brought this to my attention was that we have one in the shop now with the same issue.. i wasnt to worried about my problem until this one came in the shop and it got me curious.. ill see what they find out. they are calling GM techincal assistance now!!


----------



## ausi420 (May 22, 2012)

cecaa850 said:


> Is it possible that the MT ECO's float doesn't go all the way up due to the tank not being completely full? Can other MT ECO owners chime in? Do your gas guages go all the way over full? If they don't, the cure may be the 15.6 gal fuel pump module.
> 
> EDIT: I just found out that the fuel mump module AND the sending units are BOTH different on the MT's and AT's.




i live in west valley city, UT and i too have the ECO MT, i have the same problem as most of you have also, the gas gauge does not read accurately... i did have other issues with my dash panel grounding out and the customer service told the dealer how to fix it (thanks stacy). alot of the issues seem like most people are having them.


----------



## Sanmarinocpe (Jun 29, 2012)

Just had my car in for this, They replaced the sending unit, First time I filled it up and the gauge is still off 2012 Eco M/T


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

Holy thread resurrection Batman!

Sorry for bringing up an old thread... I filled my Eco for the first time this past weekend and am having the same issue with being about 2 ticks below the F mark. I even stopped at another gas station around the corner and shoved in another .8 gals to no avail of needle movement.

Has there been any resolution to this minor annoyance? I love the car and want to be able to track the MPG's correctly and also want to be armed with correct info before I take it to the dealer.

Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had this problem until I ran the tank almost to empty and then way overfilled it (16 gallons). My gas guage has been very accurate since then. I wonder if it's a calibration issue.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I had my car into service for this and even had them drop the tank and everything. They had my car for nearly a week. The culprit is a narrow fill nozzle. The gas tank is actually the same size as the regular Cruzes, but for the ECO it is set up so it only takes 12 gallons. This is why most of us can put in excess of 12 gallons. With the narrow fill nozzle, it makes the pump click off. You literally have to drip the gas I to the tank sometimes to make it go to the fill mark. I have tested this over and over again as I also thought it was something off in the car. Depending on the pumps I used and how quick they fill the tank will determine how full you can get.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's not the fill pipe that restricts the ECO's tank to 12.6 gallons. It's a bushing on the main vent closing valve. As for how much you can get in before the first click off, fill your tank on the slowest hold setting to reduce the turbulance of the fuel as it flows into the tank. Unfortunately not all the ECO MTs had their fuel fill float calibrated for the "smaller" tank.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't have any issues with the gauge reading full, however I have noticed that my low fuel light comes on with just under 10 litres left in the tank.

This is around 20% of the tanks capacity. (ECO MT)
I would have thought that it would come on with less than that remaining

I always click off at 40 litres after driving until the remaining miles simply say "low fuel remaining"


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> I don't have any issues with the gauge reading full, however I have noticed that my low fuel light comes on with just under 10 litres left in the tank.
> 
> This is around 20% of the tanks capacity. (ECO MT)
> I would have thought that it would come on with less than that remaining
> ...


Sounds about right. It's a 12.6 gallon vent limited tank, which is 47.7 litres. The low fuel warning comes on anywhere from 60 to 90 miles, depending on the specific car.


----------



## CHIEFZUSAF (Aug 23, 2012)

I have had this issue on my 2012 Cruze Eco MT since I bought it in Aug 2012. It seems to always indicate a 7/8ths of a tank full even after pumping gas until the gas pump auto shuts off.

Yesterday I pumped fuel but at the lowest setting on the gas pump handle...and when I got in to drive off I noticed the gas gauge read a hair above full for the 1st time ever.

I will be filling up again in a few days and will be trying the slow pump method again to see if I get a proper full fill.


----------

